# Pasture from scratch questions



## mylittlepony (May 9, 2013)

Hi all! I stumbled across this forum while trying to do some research on pasture grass seeding and figured I might could save myself some time by asking you all.

I have had horses most of my life, but have always "gone with the flow" and what I have learned here and there about hay and types of grasses/hays. Costal, bermuda, bihaia are best/avoid red or crimson clover like the plague/stay away from fescue for broodmares.. etc.

I recently moved, and our place is basically bare sand and some trees, all on a hill. I planted some rye a few months ago just to have something there to hold the sand in place. Now I need to know what else to plant!

We are in southern AL, so it doesnt get too cold, but we do get HOT and have had several dry years recently.

What would you(all) do if this was yours?

Thank you!


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

Welcome to Haytalk, great sight and plenty of guys in your area on here full of knowledge. My only adive would be to get a pasture mix specifically designed for your area. Someone will chime in here shortly in your neck of the woods.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Welcome to Hay Talk.

If I was to plant for pasture only (no haying) then I would consider MaxQ Fescue (is endophyte friendly), Tiffton Bahia 9 and a horse friendly clover. This would give you good grazing at least 10 month out of the year. Drill ryegrass each Fall and graze year around.

I am not sure how far south you are, how sandy the soil is. Your County Extension Agent would be able to tell you more about your specific area.

I have owned horses for years and Fescue has always been a cuss word to us. It has taken some time and convincing for me to decide to plant any type of Fescue. I am planting the MaxQ this Fall. It is pricy and I am still price shopping.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Good advice, I like the Baha'i grasses for pasture/grazing. Seem to stand up to traffic better. How big is this field? Have you done soil tests? If not do them, ck with extension office they can be your best friend. Whatever you decide, it will cost a few dollars, establishing a new field and amending the ground always gets a bit pricey. What type equipment do you own? Are you going to rotate the ground they graze on?

Update your profile so that we know instantly what part of this great country you are from....

Welcome to haytalk and ....Roll-Tide!


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Dawg hit on a very important point. No matter what kind of grass if your head count per acre is too high you will end up with dirt/sand. Welcome toHay Talk. Martin


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Again, welcome to HayTalk.

You mentioned that your soil is sandy and on a hill. I would like more information on this sandy soil. If you wouldn't mind, please send to me the Latitude and Longitude at the center of this land so that I can see a soil description using the computer. You can obtain the L & L by using Google Earth to locate your place. Then place the computer cursor on the site and read the L & L at the bottom of the page.

By the way, fescue grasses do best on bottomland soils in our southern states. Also, during the drought of 2011 here in east Texas, much of our Bahiagrass died. Tifton 85 bermudagrass appears to be the most drought tolerant hybrid bermudagrass for our area, although it may not be the best for grazing horses, but horses will graze almost any grass.

Vincent


----------

